# Switching Dog Food



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

I have been feeding my dog Science Diet Large Puppy Formula, but she is itchy. My husband wants to switch dog foods to see if it makes a difference. Has anyone had experience with Wegman's Nature Turkey and Pea dog food? It's a grain free food.

Here are the list of ingredients: 


guaranteed analysis:

Crude Protein (min) -27.0%
Crude Fat (min) - 15.0%
Crude Fiber (max) - 4.0%
Moisture (max)- 10.0%
Lincoleic Acid (min) - 3.0%
Calcium (min)- 1.1%
Phosphorus (min) - 0.9%
Vitamin E (min)- 500 IU/kg

Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min)- 3.0%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min) - 1.0%
Alpha-Linolenic Acid (ALA) (min)- 0.80%
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) (min) - 0.12%
*Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA) (min)- 0.15%
*Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (min) - 150 mg/kg
*Glucosamine (naturally occuring) (min) - 600 mg/kg
*Chondroitin Sulfate (naturally occuring) (min) - 600 mg/kg
*L-Carnitine (naturally occuring) (min) - 150 mg/kg
*Taurine (naturally occuring) (min)- 0.08%

Thoughts? I can't believe how stressful switching dog foods can be!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I haven't, but I looked it up on Dog Food Advisor and it looks a lot better than Science Diet. Here's the link in case you haven't been to that site before:
Wegmans Nature Dog Food | Review | Rating | Recalls


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

And here is the link for the home page of dog food advisor. Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

You will be able to look up many different foods there. I would try for a 4 or 5 star food and maybe one with limited ingredients to be sure to get rid of whatever is making your pup itchy. Also another sign of food allergy in dogs is excessive ear wax production.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Remember to transition slowly to the new kibble, 1/4 cup of the new to start. That way your puppy won't have digestive issues such as diarrhea.


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*Grain Free*

Thanks everyone. After some more research we have decided to give the Wegman's Grain Free food at try. I added the new food to the old food over the weekend and now Stella just picks out the grain free and bypasses the other food. I guess this is a good sign that food was not working for her!


----------

